# Fleshing and tanned



## countryhigh1963 (Jan 16, 2006)

I have a bear I would like to have fleshed and tanned,ant on know of a place to take it I'm closest to Greenville mi ant help please .my nephew has two that he would like done.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Check out Travis Walle at majestic taxidermy in scottville


----------



## crittrgittr (Sep 11, 2003)

countryhigh1963 said:


> I have a bear I would like to have fleshed and tanned,ant on know of a place to take it I'm closest to Greenville mi ant help please .my nephew has two that he would like done.


You might want to check with "Rugs by Nancy".
I know that you just want it tanned and fleshed, but they may do it for you?
She's close to you, near Sheridan.


----------



## Angler Quest (Sep 20, 2017)

Give Northern Pines Taxidermy a call, they could help you out 231-937-4696


----------

